# Lightning Strike!



## avk (Mar 29, 2006)

Shot more than 200 different pics, before I came up with this one. 

What do you think?


----------



## huhu lin (Mar 29, 2006)

excellent job


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Mar 29, 2006)

stunning!  You did a fantastic job!


----------



## magicmonkey (Mar 29, 2006)

That's amasing, how on earth did you get that shot?


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 29, 2006)

WOW, I think, and you were awarded for all your patience!
I have never so far HAD that amount of patience but then I also find thunderstorms more threatening than anything...
But I love to look at other people's photos of lightning striking!


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 29, 2006)

That's the best shot I've seen this year. I'd love to take a shot like that


----------



## spiky_simon (Mar 29, 2006)

Very nice. The clouds are great, too.


----------



## Jimee (Mar 29, 2006)

Awesome shot, I love the purplish glow. Just curious, how did you do? Did you just keep taking pictures until you captured one, or keep the shutter open until lightning hit? I'd like to try taking some lightning shots this spring/summer myself, just wodered if you had any pointers.


----------



## Chiller (Mar 29, 2006)

Brilliant shot.  Very well done.


----------



## woodsac (Mar 29, 2006)

Horizon is a little tilted. Great shot! The clouds are nice here.


----------



## JTHphoto (Mar 29, 2006)

excellent capture!  you caught a good one here...  :thumbup:


----------



## macawlvr (Mar 29, 2006)

A very dangerous business trying to capture lightening strikes..
Nice one..but be careful!


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 29, 2006)

that has to be the best lightening shot i have seen in ages.....!!!


----------



## Calliope (Mar 29, 2006)

Excellent shot! :thumbup:


----------



## crawdaddio (Mar 29, 2006)

MommyOf4Boys said:
			
		

> stunning!  You did a fantastic job!



She stole my words.







P.S. Give 'em back.


----------



## joyride (Mar 29, 2006)

Simply stunning!  I wanted try to get one during a huge storm we had a few weeks ago, but I ws too lazy.  How did you do it?  Im assuming a longr shutter speed increases the chances, but other than that its just luck right?


----------



## AIRIC (Mar 29, 2006)

Excellent!

Eric


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 29, 2006)

Love it!  I've tried to get good shots of lightning strikes, without success, so I'm really impressed at what a great pic you got.


----------



## omeletteman (Mar 29, 2006)

this is great...the clouds, the purple, everything, great work.


----------



## ClarkKent (Mar 29, 2006)

Brilliant capture.  I would love to get a lightning strike like that.  Great work


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Mar 29, 2006)

Awesome!  looks like you had a great view of this storm., cool spot to be..


----------



## kristyiclaremore (Mar 29, 2006)

WOW I think that sums it up


----------



## M @ k o (Mar 30, 2006)

Fantastic photograph ! Well done.


----------



## micatlady (Mar 30, 2006)

Beautiful! Love the color.


----------



## The Mad Jester (Mar 30, 2006)

Gorgeous! The colors are excellent, the bruised purple is so pretty. More appropiately - excellent camera. ;P


----------



## Byrdman (Mar 30, 2006)

Thats nice


----------



## skiboarder72 (Mar 30, 2006)

what everyone else said!!


----------



## immski (Mar 30, 2006)

Sweet job


----------



## Canoncan (Mar 30, 2006)

Simply stunning!!!


----------



## salleh (Mar 30, 2006)

POWER! love it


----------



## ShelleySnapz (Mar 30, 2006)

W O W!!!!!!


----------

